# Marimo Moss Balls Soaked in Club Soda



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Seems like the club soda would kill the Marimo balls.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Any write UPS in the internet about this. Club soda would drfinatly kill them. The acid alone is enough to rot meat.


----------



## ryanoceros (Jul 7, 2014)

I just googled it but I wasn't able to find anyone that had experience mixing it with fish/shrimp.

http://www.mossball.com/content/using-club-soda-co2-help-boost-marimo-photosynthesis.html


> However it may harm fish and other aquatic animals, so be sure to remove the Marimo Moss balls from the tank before adding treating them with club soda.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marimo


> Marimo balls can be immersed in club soda water to increase the rate of photosynthesis. The elevated carbon dioxide favours algae growth but may be detrimental to fish and other aquatic creatures.


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

i've put mine in club soda plenty of times with absolutely no harm. although i've never kept them in my tanks. i personally don't keep them with my shrimps at all.


----------



## ryanoceros (Jul 7, 2014)

sewoeno said:


> i've put mine in club soda plenty of times with absolutely no harm. although i've never kept them in my tanks. i personally don't keep them with my shrimps at all.


Thanks for the input! I'll maybe set one aside in a jar after dipping as an experiment to see if it grows faster than the others.


----------



## rwharold (Dec 8, 2015)

*Club Soda & Marimo Moss Balls*



ryanoceros said:


> Thanks for the input! I'll maybe set one aside in a jar after dipping as an experiment to see if it grows faster than the others.


What is the period of time that a Marimo Moss Ball should be immersed in club soda?


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

As long as you rinse them out/squeeze them out before you add them back into the tank there shouldn't be any issues.


----------

